# طائره تنطلق من تحت الماء



## TURBOFAN (12 مايو 2007)

طائره حربيه تنطلق من تحت الماء
http://rapidshare.com/files/30978358/JET_AIRCRAFT_WaterLaunch.mpeg


----------



## Ba-Magbarah (12 مايو 2007)

شكراً لك ، ولكن هل يوجد رابط آخر
أواجه أنا صعوبة في عرضها


----------



## TURBOFAN (12 مايو 2007)

ولو عندك اي موقع ممكن ارفعوهلك عليه


----------



## جاسر (13 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

لقطة جميلة وماتعة, ولكن - مفبركة - 

شكراً لك 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## sunny (18 مايو 2007)

المستقبل اتي قريبأّ ..........................


----------



## TURBOFAN (2 يونيو 2007)

114 واحد نزلو الكليب ومفيش غير اربع ردود (دعوه الى الاحباط)
اما انك تقول القطه سيئه او انك تقول لقطه حلوه (الموضوع غير مكلف)


----------



## fatouh (18 يونيو 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ...أحلام... (19 يونيو 2007)

*الفيديو بدون صوت و سريع جدًا ...*
*يا ريت كانت مدته أطوله ... *
*شكرًا أخووي !*​


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (21 يونيو 2007)

Gamdaa bas Sha klah metfabriq any way thanks for your efforts
:15: :1:


----------



## alex_man_eng (22 يونيو 2007)

اللي يقول مفبركة اعتقد انها حقيقية .. لاني شاهدت مره صاروخ طالع من غواصه واندفع لحد ما طلع فوق سطح المحيط .. وقبل ما يبدأ ينزل اشتغل المحرك النفاث وكمل الطيران .. كانت تجربه عسكرية .. 

اللمهم انفعنا بما علمتنا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو جواد المروعي (7 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء الله ، والله رهيبة اللقطة هذي
مشكور الله يجزيك خير


----------



## نيوووف (18 يوليو 2007)

واااااااااااو


----------

